# Harvesting of cord blood, and umbilical cord



## slwitt (Dec 14, 2007)

I have an OB that is charging S2140, 59899, & 36406 when he is collecting blood from the umbilical cord following delivery and the this is being collected from the hospital by a lab. I am not finding any additional documentation in his notes any additional time or service being performed by him. Is any other OB's performing these procedures and are you aware of any documentation requirements for them?


----------



## conniff (Jan 23, 2008)

For collection of cord-blood when done, we bill only s2140-ga.  It is a procedure usually requested by the patient for stem-cell storage.  The patient may supply the equipment for the procedure, too.  We usuallly
provide an ABN as insurance may/ probably will not pay.


----------

